# Galileo: We are watching you, das 24/7 Experiment



## Gamer090 (21. Juli 2014)

Galileo macht ein Experiment für eine Woche, der gläserne Mensch, ein Reporter sitzt den ganzen Tag im Glaskasten.Tausende Zuschauer sehen alles was er tut und sogar was er in FB schreibt, er ist komplett gläsern.


Das Experiment soll zeigen, wie leicht es ist an unsere Daten zu kommen. Wer würde so ein Experiment auch mal für mindestens einen Tag machen?


Der Link zur Galileo-Seite:http://www.prosieben.ch/tv/galileo/themen/aktionen/247-we-are-watching-you


----------



## Magogan (21. Juli 2014)

Was soll das Experiment schon zeigen? Er wird ja wohl kaum auf Pornoseiten surfen oder so, wenn er weiß, dass er beobachtet wird.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Juli 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was soll das Experiment schon zeigen? Er wird ja wohl kaum auf Pornoseiten surfen oder so, wenn er weiß, dass er beobachtet wird.


 
Aber es soll denen zeigen die glauben sie wären sicher im Netz, wie es wirklich ist.


----------



## tsd560ti (21. Juli 2014)

Einen Tag würde ich es machen, aber nicht im Rahmen eines Fernsehauftritts, nur beobachtet werden und alles Rückgängig nach dem einen Tag.


----------



## T-Drive (21. Juli 2014)

O m G, Doof Sieben, was ist mit dem Gang auf den Thron ? auch alle live dabei ?


----------



## Magogan (21. Juli 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Aber es soll denen zeigen die glauben sie wären sicher im Netz, wie es wirklich ist.


Hä? Wie jetzt? Wenn ich im Internet bin, sind da immer Fernsehkameras dabei und tausende von Leuten sehen zu? Wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen? Das ergibt doch keinen Sinn Oo


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juli 2014)

Dann wird man sich in der Zeit mal eben nicht in seinen Mailaccount anmelden. Ich finde diesen Müll auf den privaten Sendern eh sinnlos.


----------



## Festplatte (22. Juli 2014)

Das macht mal überhaupt keinen Sinn und hat null Zusammenhang.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das Experiment soll zeigen, wie leicht es ist an unsere Daten zu kommen. Wer würde so ein Experiment auch mal für mindestens einen Tag machen?


 
Das ist doch Käse. Wie leicht es ist an unsere Daten zu kommen hat mit dem Experiment, eine Testperson 7 Tage durchgehend zu beobachten doch absolut nix zu tun.

Ich hab mir die Quelle nicht wirklich angesehen weil ich Galileo wie auch die allermeisten anderen Pseudowissesnssendungen für den allerletzten Schrott halte aber entweder du hast da was völlig missverstanden oder Pro7 ist wirklich so beknackt und versucht Datenschutz durch nen Glaskasten zu erklären


----------



## RavionHD (22. Juli 2014)

Also ich seh ihn gerade auf keiner Cam.


----------



## T-Drive (22. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Also ich seh ihn gerade auf keiner Cam.



Wird grad Werbung laufen, oder Vorschau auf den absoluten "Blockbuster" zum 398sten mal.


----------



## ryzen1 (22. Juli 2014)

Ich hab bis jetzt noch keine einzige Werbung gesehn ^^


----------



## T-Drive (22. Juli 2014)

Ich auch nicht  wer schaut schon doof 7


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juli 2014)

Um es nochmal zu erklären, der Glaskasten ist nur als Symbol da das wir sehen was der Reporter den ganzen Tag macht.Er ist somit gläsern, was auch das Thema davon ist.


Alles was er im Netz macht kann oder wird überwacht, er hat 0 Privatsphäre, ausser auf dem Klo. 
In den nächsten Tagen wird Galileo diverse Themen bringen über Datenschutz.


@Alk, Ich schaue es selten, mir sind BBC oder National Geographic Dokus viel lieber.


----------



## watercooled (22. Juli 2014)

Galileo ist echt unterste Schublade... Werde ich mir nicht freiwillig antun.


----------



## ryzen1 (22. Juli 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Galileo ist echt unterste Schublade...


 
Wieso ist Galileo unterste Schublade?


----------



## thunderofhate (22. Juli 2014)

Weder nutze ich asoziale Netzwerke, noch muss ich ständig connected oder auf dem Handy erreichbar sein.
Würden die Leute mir halt beim Trainieren, Lernen oder Lesen zuschauen können. Habe ich kein Problem mit, sofern ich dafür bezahlt werde und es keine Kameras auf der Toilette gibt. 
Mit Klokamera kostet nämlich extra!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Juli 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Wieso ist Galileo unterste Schublade?


 
Ich sag nur: Größter Burger, dickste Currywurst, größte Pizza , etc. pp. 
Und die ganzen "Experimente" sind doch auch alle Käse (bei denen ist auch immer alles ganz schnell extrem gefährlich  )
Dann guck ich mir doch lieber die Mythbusters an und nicht so eine Volksverdummung wie Galileo.


----------



## Magogan (22. Juli 2014)

Galileo verbreitet doch wissenschaftliche Fakten wie zum Beispiel die Tatsache, dass die Kompassnadel von riesigen Eisenvorkommen am Nordpol magisch angezogen wird und deswegen nach Norden zeigt. Ich wette, das habt ihr noch nicht gewusst! Also wirklich eine qualitativ hochwertige Wissenssendung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juli 2014)

[x] _Nein niemals_ 
 Das Experiment ist zu offensichtlich und würde nur in Lummerland klappen. Natürlich gibt es Menschen die mit ihren Daten und Co recht lax umgehen aber so macht es bestimmt keiner und die Masse wird sich mit wichtigen Sachen eher bedeckt halten.
 Was die alles für einen Kappes anstellen für die Einschlafquote


----------

